# Maltese cross in Washington State



## Lainey & Martin (Jul 23, 2007)

Tucker
Maltese/Pomeranian (Maltipom)
Male/neutered/shots current
2 years old
7 lbs

Tucker is a cutie pie with a personality to match. He loves to play and wants nothing more than to be with his foster humans. He will follow us around, or sit next to us and watch TV. He can be a little yippy, but he will settle once you ask him too. He will need to learn all of his basic commands, so a puppy class would be wonderful for him and I think he would enjoy it. Tucker is working hard on his housebreaking and is very eager to please. He is being confined behind a baby gate when his foster family is not at home and he is very good about using the wee wee pads.

Tucker has a lot of energy and would do well with a little playmate similar in size and breed. If you scratch under his chin or rub his belly, he will give you as many kisses as you'd like. He is coming along and doing much better on the leash. Due to his small size, no young children please. 

Fostered in Sedro Woolley, WA email Sandra for application. 


FurBaby Rescue

They've got an adorable Bichon as well.


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

He is soooo adorable!! :wub: :wub: I hope he finds a great home!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

He sure is a cutie :wub: I'll bet he gets scooped up in no time.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

What a doll!!!!! :wub: :wub: I want to squeeze him! :wub:


----------



## angelsmom (May 28, 2005)

Hey Lainey you should see if you couldn't get him for a playmate for Martin. :innocent:


----------



## Lainey & Martin (Jul 23, 2007)

**snicker** That's VERY funny!!

But now you've got me thinking...don't YOU need 'just one more'?


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

Awww, he's a cutie. I'm sure he'll be adopted soon.

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## angelsmom (May 28, 2005)

ok Lainey now you will just have to come up here and explain to my 2 skin kids why we really need to have 4 fluff butts lol. And don't laugh because that is sort of why I thought of you because I don't know if I could handle more then 3 at a time lol . He is just so darn cute and I knew he would get a nice home with you. Besides don't you think it would be fun for Martin to have a brother?


----------

